# Wyoming Bear Release



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had this e-mail and photos sent to me. Oh bet these guys don't forget this one.

Wyoming Fish & Game guys attempting to release a bear into the wild. (names are not real)

This bear seems a little testy today after waking up and experiencing a little bumpy ride from Fish and Game to a new relocation site.

Joe talking to Frank, (Joe is on top of the trap lifting release gate Frank is inside the truck looking out the back window).










Frank, did you forgot to do something when we picked up the bear trap :?:

Frank replying back to Joe....




























OH [email protected]@@!!!! Joe, I just remembered, -)O(-










I forgot to tie down the trap! :shock:



















Joe's reply back to Frank.... Frank looking out the back window of the truck on the passengers' side

Frank you [email protected]@@@ get your lazy arse out of the **** truck and look at the fix you got me in :evil: :evil: -#&#*!-



















This illustrates that old saying, "Some days, you get the bear. Some days the bear gets you!!!" Very luck man and I bet they don't forget to tie down the trap again. :| :|


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Funny thing is that this same post was posted just about a week ago, but it was in Idaho.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Man those guys get around. Last year it was Montana!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe they just keep getting fired for screwing up and then they move to the next state to try with their bears.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess there is good reason for the confusion, NY Times Says MT http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9B0DE7DB1E3DF935A15755C0A961948260 while the Sasquatch forum says WY and F&S confirms MT http://www.fieldandstream.com/article_gallery.jsp?ID=1000014248. Not that it really matters, it is just funny to see how the facts get morphed, it is interesting how this happened 21 years ago and the pics are still circulating, obviously a pretty rare/dramatic occurrence...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The men in the photos are not wearing Wyoming Game & Fish uniforms.

Gotta love the internet.


----------

